# Struggling /Feeling low



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

hello ladies
i hope you are all OK and staying positive.

I am having a hard couple of days    and need to have contact with people that understand and have been on the same journey.

Had 2 m/cs    and been told to take aspirin from the start of my next IUI. It has taken a very long time for my body to settle down after the last m/c. The trauma on my body was obviously more than i realised (i had a really hard time after the d and c). On day 3 of this cycle and rather than start on the clomid i opted to have a FSH test. I need some reassurance (I had it done 2 years ago and it was at 5.7) that things are looking OK before i have another go. Or i just give up. Just fed up with the whole thing.

some positive stories please!
thanks
Kelly x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Kelly hunni

So sorry to hear you're feeling low   It stinks sometimes doesn't it.  Sorry, I can't give you a positive story just yet (I'm sure some other girls will though) but I just wanted to give you a hug   

Allison xxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Allison.
I'm just having a bit of a teary time    and finding it hard to stay positive.

Good luck on your journey
Kelly x


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Kelly42,

I  suffered a missed miscarriage last year and was devastated,especially since i had no symptoms and we thought everything was fine,did not find out until second scan.It took a long time to get over and we are about to do ivf number 2,which i must admit was a big decision and like you wonder if we should go on but after reading your stats i think it is fantastic that you actually got pregnant on iui,especially twice!!. I took me four attempts .

Lots of the girls here have had success with their treatment,in the last 2 months three of the girls have had babies .It is your choice but if i was in your shoes i would try again.  Hope this helps,

anita.xx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly42,

this is Joan. I'm just sending you a great big hug. I'm sure there will be some more positive stories coming from the girls. This is a fab thread and we are all here for each other. There are so many of us, and we are all fighters. we all have our rollercoaster to ride and you're just on one of those lower rungs at the mo. Keep going. we'll all be with you - won't we?!!

love from Joan


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Anita and Joan
I feel a bit better today after reading all your posts  
must try and stay  

What would we do without FF
I just don't talk to anyone else about this - my family and friends are sympathetic but I'm so tired of the cliches and well meaning platitudes.
At least here no-one judges, as many of us are struggling to deal with IF issues and all that involves.

Here's to a fruitful 2007!

Kelly x


----------



## ladydee (Oct 19, 2006)

Kelly,

I am sorry to hear you are feeling low and down. Don't worry this is natural IVF process is a difficult journey although I am only at the beginning of my journey.

It must be so hard for you to have two m/c 's and my heart goes out for you. 

However, please see link below for one of my early posts pregnant over 40. This has kept me going.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80908.0


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Kelly,

I don't have any good news stories for you but I do want to wish you well with your tx this time round. You really deserve some luck this time round and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's only natural that you're feeling down and apprehensive given what you've been through. It's ok to have a down moment or two and we're here to help pick you up whenever you need a shoulder to lean on or an ear to listen.

Take care and loads of luck and babydust   

Love CG x


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks Cotswold Girl and Ladydee for your   thoughts and wishes.

I have just had acupuncture this morning and feel fab. Shame I had to go to work!

Good luck with you ICSI/ IVF treatments and I'll let you know how the FSH readings turn out and whether I push on with the next IUI.

Have a good weekend and   to us all

Kelly x


----------



## 4_Angels (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
I'm new here and have just read your message.  How are you feeling today? I really sympathise, having had 4 m/c's myself since 2003.  Try not to struggle too hard against feeling low, it takes so much energy in trying to lift your mood that it sometimes makes you feel worse.  You are having a bit of a low time but it will change, things will pick up.  Whenever I am low I try to listen to some music that I enjoy, or put on a movie I like just to take my mind off things.  Do you have a close friend nearby you can meet for a coffee and a chat?  Treat yourself when you are out at the shops and DON'T FEEL GUILTY! You never know what's around the corner, things could suddenly go really well for you so try not to worry.  I hope that helped a little - we are all thinking of you,


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry you've been feeling low, I do have a good story.  I had 2 IUI'S that failed 1 ICSI which I responded poorly to, that failed.  My 2nd ICSI I responded poorly and was adviced to change to IUI, I decided to go ahead with ICSI as this was our last attempt, only 4 eggs were collected.  All fertilized, 2 were put back and resulted in my baby. 

This time last year I never believed I would be a mother, so miracles do happen, I really hope they happen for you and all the lovely ladies on this site.

Never give up hope.

Chucky egg xxxx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks 4 Angels for your positive thinking   and thanks too  chucky egg 4! congratulations on your little one. You're right things can change in a short time. 

I've had my latest FSH/ LH levels back and they are both at 6. I'm so pleased as there has hardly been a change in 3 years. Unfortunately, my period is late again  - my cycle hasn't got back to normal at all - and i didn't ovulate last month.  

I am going to have another cycle and then go for (especially as i am about to be redeployed-too much stress).
Thanks for all the positive meddages and support.
    to us all.
Kelly x


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelly 

Your FSH level is great mine was quite high.

Good luck again


----------

